# Massanutten a harder trade?



## Sandy (Nov 28, 2006)

Is Massanutten getting harder to trade into?  I am interested in a Mountainside unit, the older section. 

I had the grand idea to try for November, around Thanksgiving next year.  But I see no units online. 

If I cannot get Mountainside (the largest units in my understanding), which units are almost as large for a two bedroom?


----------



## EAM (Nov 28, 2006)

There's still a lot of availability for Woodstone and Summit.  I have stayed in the 2BR with full kitchen at both, and found them quite nice and plenty large. 

Perhaps there were no or very few Mountainside Thanksgiving weeks deposited.  I don't think this means that Massanutten as a whole is becoming a difficult trade.  There are units available for Mountainside during the weeks before and after Thanksgiving.


----------



## NTHC (Nov 28, 2006)

The Mountainside Villas can be traded through both II and RCI. They are the only section in Massanutten that has access to both exchange companies. They are also the only resort within Massanutten that is Completely owner controlled.  They have been independent of Great Eastern Resorts for many years which means that they determine independently what if any units are bulk banked and with who.  

As a local resident, I will tell you that many of these units were purchased years ago(1970's) by local residents who use them(especially during holidays and prime season) for themselves or their families.  And although they do not have the luxury of some of the newer condos they have a mystic and charm about them that is very appealing.  The maintenance fees are still some of the lowest in the industry and many owners have travelled to awesome locations because the have been around since RCI started.

JMHO,
Cindy


----------



## Sandy (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, 
I did not know that the mountainside units were dual affiliated.  Also, did not realize the local connection.


----------



## Sandy (Dec 3, 2006)

*Update on Mountainside Massanutten*

I was successful securing a unit for next year.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mammalu (Sep 26, 2007)

NTHC said:


> The Mountainside Villas can be traded through both II and RCI. They are the only section in Massanutten that has access to both exchange companies. They are also the only resort within Massanutten that is Completely owner controlled.  They have been independent of Great Eastern Resorts for many years which means that they determine independently what if any units are bulk banked and with who.
> 
> As a local resident, I will tell you that many of these units were purchased years ago(1970's) by local residents who use them(especially during holidays and prime season) for themselves or their families.  And although they do not have the luxury of some of the newer condos they have a mystic and charm about them that is very appealing.  The maintenance fees are still some of the lowest in the industry and many owners have travelled to awesome locations because the have been around since RCI started.
> 
> ...



Please, does this mean 1) you have a different registration/center  2) what happens if there is a problem with your unit, who services them?  3) for reservations for activities, you cannot go through the Main building at Woodstone/Customer Service?

Thanks for your answers


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 27, 2007)

*MVOA - Check In Building - Massanutten*



mammalu said:


> Please, does this mean 1) you have a different registration/center
> 2) what happens if there is a problem with your unit, who services them?
> 3) for reservations for activities, you cannot go through the Main building at Woodstone/Customer Service?




Mountain Side Villas 

Check-in and Check-out Procedures

Guests may check in any time after 4 p.m. on the scheduled 
check-in date at the Mountainside Villas Welcome Center 
during normal office hours. 
Check-out time is 10 a.m. on the scheduled departure date.

In the event of an after hours late check-in, proceed to the 
Woodstone Meadows complex to pick up your key and visit the 
MVOA building the following morning to complete the check-in process.

Normal Business Hours are 
Monday to Thursday from 8:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. 
& Friday to Sunday from 7:00 a.m. to 11:00 p.m.


----------



## mammalu (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you Marty.

It is difficul to find information at the Mass Resort for the Massanutten Villas, as they are independent.

One more question please?  If you buy a unit, is that a fixed unit?  I saw nice ones for sale, but they mention 'nice unit with good location'.  Also check in, con you choose Fri/Sat/Sun or are you limited to Fridays, as with Summit units.

Thanks again!


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had an ongoing search with II for Mountainside for 2 months now for next summer.  Nothing has come up as of yet.  What do you think my chances are of getting it?  It's on my Kauai, Hawaii Labor day Week.  We would really like July 4th week, but coming to realized that is only a dream.


----------



## tonyg (Sep 27, 2007)

A few years ago I did a little trading comparison and found that some sections of Massanutten could only be exchanged into by high quality resort deposits while other sections could only be exchanged into by lower quality traders and others were available to both. This may still be the case and a call to a VG at RCI may give you an answer as to whether this is the problem- and perhaps the VG could help you trade in.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 28, 2007)

kaylasmom97 said:


> I've had an ongoing search with II for Mountainside for 2 months now for next summer.  Nothing has come up as of yet.  What do you think my chances are of getting it?  It's on my Kauai, Hawaii Labor day Week.  We would really like July 4th week, but coming to realized that is only a dream.



That is Massanutten's most popular week.  As an owner, if I do not reserve that week 2 years in advance, it's gone.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 28, 2007)

We booked years ago in the summer when they were having a Big Band festival.  Amazingly, all ages, including the teenagers and early 20's crowd were enjoying the Big Bands.  They even were giving free dance lessons to those who only knew how to dance like they were having a fit.  Fond memories of that place. 

Sterling


----------



## FredaS (Sep 28, 2007)

My parents sold at Massanutten in the early 80's when it was pretty much just Mountainside, Shenandoah Villas and Eagle Trace units. Through the years my family (which lives in the area still and owns and works at the resort) has greatly enjoyed being able to get in to Massanutten for the July 4th festivities only because we were not trying to stay over night. There is no way you can get a unit booked that week unless like mentioned by a previous poster, you book it a couple years in advance. The entire area around the resort picks up revenue from the increased visitors in the area to celebrate the 4th. They shoot fireworks from the peak of the mountain and it can be seen and heard all over the valley surrounding the mountain. 

It used to be that Peak Fall foliage week in October was the big attraction week. Now its the 4th and also the Blues Festival in the early summer. 

As far as the different condos trading being higher and lower between divisions.. there are several factors to that. Mountainside is simply a supply and demand situation. There just arent many there and there will never be any new units of them built.. The Eagle Trace units are also pretty high trade power but not like the Summits because even though the Eagle Trace sleeps twelve, its only 2 bedrooms.. it has two living rooms, two kitchens, essentially its two 1 bedroom units on top of each other each being a sleep 6.. where the Summit comes with 2 bedrooms on each side so together unlocked it is a 3/4 bedroom. The Summit units are my favorite.. they are decked out! High quality and beautiful decor with super views from most balconies. The Woodstone units should prove to have availability most times (other then those high demand weeks) because they keep building new ones non stop and the land for them extends well past where they are at this point.. there will be as many Woodstone units as there are all the others up on the mountain total , if not more.. so the supply should meet the demand (there by actually reducing tradeabilility for the owners) for the next few years till the sales force catches up with the builders. 

The Shenandoah units are limited in number too.. but some people do not like to stay in them because of all the stairs to get in and then inside. anyone who is travelling with elderly or handicapped, or toddlers who wander around the floor crawling would not ever want to stay in a Shenandoah Unit for the danger of the stairs.


----------



## Brenda47 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Massanutten/platinum exchange co*

Platinum always has alot of Massanutten inventory. We are going Oct 21, Woodstone through Platinum.


----------



## anne1125 (Sep 29, 2007)

We will be staying in the Woodstone section over July 4th next summer.  Will we be able to see the fireworks from that location or will we have to travel up the mountain?  How much is their fee?


Thanks.

Anne


----------



## KristinB (Sep 29, 2007)

I was able to pull a 2 BR at the Summit for July 4th week 2006 (for relatives), and I used a very low value Fairfield week to pull it. Of course it was around three years ago when I actually made the exchange...


----------

